# Thinking about buying one of these 2GB ram tablets but not sure. Opinions please.



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 20, 2017)

Option 1: Lenovo TAB3 7 IPS/LCD Tablet
Option 2: BEISTA 10.1 Inch Tablet PC Android 5.1

Previously I thought about getting an Amazon Fire Tablet but as I tried it out it felt a bit cheap (fingerprint magnet, screen's not that good looking and somewhat weird position of buttons, felt sluggish w/ 1GB ram) so I'm considering getting a tablet with at least 2GB ram.

Are either of those any good?

I looked up Samsung Galaxy Tab 3 (used) which go for similar prices but they had 1GB ram and that feels rather small. I don't intend on using the tablet heavily but at least it works for years to come without slowing down.

There's one thing I liked more about the Sammy tablets over these, they have front physical buttons than on-screen touchscreen.

BEISTA has a 10" screen, 2GB ram, 16GB storage (so does the Lenovo) and all that good stuff so seems like the better pick, right?

Lenovo is a reliable brand whereas BEISTA I've never heard of though reviews are apparently good.


----------



## tedmg091309131 (May 21, 2017)

These tablets appear to have okay specs for the price.  If I was going to buy a tablet I would probably save for the nvidia shield tablet though.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 21, 2017)

oh, Android... you should be more than fine with 2 GB!

From the title I assumed Windows and was about to reply "be sure to get 64GB or more storage", but speaking of RAM 2 jeegs are passable on windows and very enjoyable on android in my opinion!

I would rather avoid Mediatek processors, most of them don't have an open source kernel which severely limits volunteers who might release updates on xda


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 21, 2017)

tedmg091309131 said:


> These tablets appear to have okay specs for the price.  If I was going to buy a tablet I would probably save for the nvidia shield tablet though.



I don't need anything too powerful but just as enough as it'll do the job.



Ryccardo said:


> oh, Android... you should be more than fine with 2 GB!
> 
> From the title I assumed Windows and was about to reply "be sure to get 64GB or more storage", but speaking of RAM 2 jeegs are passable on windows and very enjoyable on android in my opinion!
> 
> I would rather avoid Mediatek processors, most of them don't have an open source kernel which severely limits volunteers who might release updates on xda



Thanks. I'd rather go with a 4GB ram Android tablet but all on Amazon are way over £100+ and I don't want to spend too much on it. Well, I could order it from Aliexpress but coming it from Hong Kong / China and then if anything went wrong would be a nightmare (I'd be the one that would have to pay for the return).

Android on the go is my preferred OS over Windows.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2017)

I would personally go with any Windows tablet and Dual-boot Android on it but...
Beista is probably a chinese company and overally it's a gamble with chinese company's but so far, my every chinese tablet turned out to be amazing. 

Expect that CPU is not listed here, I would personally go with Lenovo or another tablet.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 21, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> I would personally go with any Windows tablet and Dual-boot Android on it but...
> Beista is probably a chinese company and overally it's a gamble with chinese company's but so far, my every chinese tablet turned out to be amazing.
> 
> Expect that CPU is not listed here, I would personally go with Lenovo or another tablet.


Looked it up and this is BEISTA's CPU: CPU MTK8321 1.3GHz 

Lenovo's 1 GHz so BEISTA is a bit better.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Looked it up and this is BEISTA's CPU: CPU MTK8321 1.3GHz
> 
> Lenovo's 1 GHz so BEISTA is a bit better.


Beista has different CPU it seems. MTK's CPUs have different revisions, P/T/M. [Power/Titan/Mini]


----------



## slaphappygamer (May 21, 2017)

The Samsung tablets are loaded with extra crap that will never get used and that uses ram. It's a waste. Though, I did have a galaxy tab 2 10.1 with romblaster and that ran great. The physical buttons get in the way, at times. When holding the tablet landscaped, your thumb hits the home or back button (maybe it was just me). The galaxy tab 4 8" is a cheap little tablet, but you can't use org adapters as it's processor doesn't support it. I have the shield k1 now and that is awesome. It's a great little tablet that get updates pretty quick. Have you thought about a chrome book? Those are pretty cheap too and you'll get a keyboard and USB ports.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 22, 2017)

slaphappygamer said:


> The Samsung tablets are loaded with extra crap that will never get used and that uses ram. It's a waste. Though, I did have a galaxy tab 2 10.1 with romblaster and that ran great. The physical buttons get in the way, at times. When holding the tablet landscaped, your thumb hits the home or back button (maybe it was just me). The galaxy tab 4 8" is a cheap little tablet, but you can't use org adapters as it's processor doesn't support it. I have the shield k1 now and that is awesome. It's a great little tablet that get updates pretty quick. Have you thought about a chrome book? Those are pretty cheap too and you'll get a keyboard and USB ports.


The Chromebook is a tad too high over the budget I want to spend on a ready to go and use Android tablet.

Admittedly, while BEISTA might look good enough for me the fact that it lacks a HDMI connection bugs me. There's a £79.99 tablet which has it but it's 7" than 10".


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 22, 2017)

@Felek666 @Ryccardo 

What do you guys think about this tablet: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-RAM-32GB-ROM-Android-5-1-OS/32789814911.html

I've sent the seller an enquiry to know if he could dodge the customs' tax by setting the value lower.

This tablet has 4GB ram, micro HDMI port, 5MP camera (not that I'd use it too much but good to be there), CPU MTK8752 Octa Core and etc. I want to get a tablet that will last me for years without feeling like a drag to open but ordering via Aliexpress is random luck, I know.


----------



## Ryccardo (May 22, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I want to get a tablet that will last me for years



Well, you'll have to define "last for years": in the literal definition of "not need repairs except the occasional new battery" it will probably do fine (but where will you buy them?)

As far as operating system updates, you'll probably need to keep your expectations low, since it will likely have at best 2 official updates and 1 custom rom...

At that price honestly you're buying a disposable product, as far as aftermarket 1st and 3rd party service is concerned


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 22, 2017)

Ryccardo said:


> Well, you'll have to define "last for years": in the literal definition of "not need repairs except the occasional new battery" it will probably do fine (but where will you buy them?)
> 
> As far as operating system updates, you'll probably need to keep your expectations low, since it will likely have at best 2 official updates and 1 custom rom...
> 
> At that price honestly you're buying a disposable product, as far as aftermarket 1st and 3rd party service is concerned


That's the problem with these no-brand tablets. :-/

What about this one then: https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B06XTN9PPB/

I don't expect it to last for a lifetime, rarely any electrical product does but for years to come, at least.

"Teclast" is a brand I've never seen before but it appears to be of quality.


----------



## thealgorithm (May 22, 2017)

The ultimate device for me is the GPD-Win  (full windows10 laptop with same hardware specs as surface 3) 5.5 inches with full keyboard and embedded controllers.   It is speedy, will pretty much play most gamecube and psp games at very playable rates (even some PS2 titles)


----------



## Ryccardo (May 22, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> "Teclast" is a brand I've never seen before but it appears to be of quality.


Yeah, they have a decent reputation and even a reasonable modding scene!

Plus (ignoring the annoyance of working with Intel's *trail Atom chipsets) it's a regular PC so you can install what OS you want after all...


----------

